# T-shirt Transfer Paper



## CHH (Sep 11, 2004)

I haven't done a t-shirt print for a long time and when I did the quality wasn't very good and it didn't last for long.

Have things improved enough to do it myself again or would I be better to just get a company to do it for me?

I have about 50 to do.

Thanks


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I did a few this last Christmas. If you want something that will last I think you should have a company make them for you. My experience with this is that the colors fade fast and it looks "home made" even at its best.


----------



## Aryel (Oct 13, 2004)

Washing the shirts inside out in cold water and line drying helps to preserve the image.


----------



## Dabblingpond (Nov 8, 2004)

If you use a Epson with thier new inks you wil get a shirt that can be washed with little or no efect on the color at all
good luck
Joe B


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

My main complaint: when I have printed a T shirt it looks home made. Not professional. I am sure some of this is my lack of attention to details. 

The process is: 1. printing on the transfer paper. 2. Cut out the image from the 8.5 X 11 sheet of paper, leaving a border. 3. Iron on the image.

For my taste the border and area between the parts of an image are too visible on the t-shirt itself. 

Lets say you have the words: University of California as part of your image. The spaces between the letters are transfered to the t-shirt as empty area (no printing on the transfer sheet). However the transfer paper itself is visible and is a flat stiff surface on the t-shirt.

When I see professional t-shirts I don't see that problem. 

So, I have printed some gag t-shirts for my son during Christmas. He wears them around the house but doesn't wear them in public. 

If you are looking for something that is for a business and a club and there is a bit of money to do it professionaly you may be much better off. If you are "hacking" around or short on money and have lots of time then that may be a different story.

Good luck.


----------



## jacksparrow (Apr 16, 2004)

I make my own teeshirts. I go to Wal-Mart and buy the Avery Dark T-Shirt Transfers and I use them for all color tee shirts. 

The Dark Transfers do not need to be mirrored( print put on backwards) and there is a white back ground around the image. You can cut out what you don't want. Leave a little white or none. Make a boarder or frame. I use special scrapbooking scissors that have scalloped edges, pinking edges,flared edges etc...

I buy the tees at Wal-Mart. Hanes only. Men's department carry larger sizes also and are cheaper than woman sizes. Colors are basically the same. 

Follow the directions to ironing. Check the setting. Allow the time to press. I iron on a pillow case on my kitchen countertop. Tracing paper over the transfer and make sure you remove the checkered backing. Use a ruler to line up the transfer for best centered position and allow for the neckline. 

Let the transfer set and cool down before embellishing with trinkets or liquid embroidery.

For final touch, I used liquid laminate (Aleenes) or liquid plastic or sealer just on the transfer and let cure for 72 hours. 

The transfer should last many washings(inside out and line dry) iron inside out if needed on cool setting. 

The teeshirts that are professionally made use cheaper quality teeshirts and the shirts themselves wear out before the transfers. And the cost is horrific for the material involved. 

Good luck.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I have been using the hanes T-shirt maker program with the hanes transfers for a few years now and they come out great and don't fade or anything but I wash the shirts in wool light inside out on delicate and line dry so I think that helps. I once did pot holders with my sons picture and used the wording Grandma's helping hands and they are still hanging in her kitchen good as ever and they have been used and washed.


----------



## jacksparrow (Apr 16, 2004)

acraftylady said:


> I have been using the hanes T-shirt maker program with the hanes transfers for a few years now and they come out great and don't fade or anything but I wash the shirts in wool light inside out on delicate and line dry so I think that helps. I once did pot holders with my sons picture and used the wording Grandma's helping hands and they are still hanging in her kitchen good as ever and they have been used and washed.


I like the Hanes Tees to work with. Better quality. And it's cheaper to make your own than buy. You can personalize the tee and that makes it more special.

I have found that the large men's tees are cheaper than the women's large tees-same company/similiar colors!

I'm from Western NY btw. What part are you in?


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you guys find the border and the space between images bothersome in the final product?

I am using white t-shirts - all cotton. (From Target).


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

jacksparrow said:


> I like the Hanes Tees to work with. Better quality. And it's cheaper to make your own than buy. You can personalize the tee and that makes it more special.
> 
> I have found that the large men's tees are cheaper than the women's large tees-same company/similiar colors!
> 
> I'm from Western NY btw. What part are you in?


I am from Hamburg just ouside of Buffalo. You have to watch with the Hanes T-shirts. The ones you can order online from Hanes or get from department stores are OK but the ones you see on sale all the time for $1.99 sometimes from A.C. Moore and other craft stores are so thin and do not seem the same quality to me so this makes me think they make a different grade for the craft stores and that's why they are cheaper. Also the hanes sweat shirts from Walmart are awful or at least my experience with them was. My friend does machine embroidery and I gave her a few sweat shirts from Walmart to do some designs for me and she had a heck of a time because that little triangle by the kneck on the front was not centered right or something, I forget but she had a hard time centering her design on it and she said she has had the same experience with them from Walmart so again this makes me wonder why they are a little cheaper at Walmart because ones from other stores are centered right and she has no trouble putting the machine designs on and getting them centered.

When I do any kind of crafting on T-shirts like fusible applique and such I buy the better quality t-shirts from J. C. Penny's when they are on sale and I find I like them better because they are not so thin and my finished product lasts longer. I think when I bought a batch last spring to applique on I paid $8 each on sale and I found that reasonable for the quality of them. When I fuse some appliques onto them I like to do a simple decorative stitch on the machine around the edges and it works better with these particular shirts for me.

Also about the border and space between the images. If that bothers you depdning on the design you could get some buttons to sew on in that space. At Joanne's you can get packs of buttons that are various shapes like hearts and stuff and you might find something to fit with your design. If you are doing a Christmas design you can get little plastic Christmas lights that are so cute.


----------



## JayMar (Mar 31, 2005)

I made some T-Shirts back about 3 years ago and they still look good, maybe a little faded but no different than a purchased one. I used an old HP DekJet with 300 dpi so I imagine with the new printers a better quality might be obtaine. I haven't tried anymore.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

If you have 50 (a large quantity) you might try simple silk screening, unless you image is too detailed. This site shows how using cheap, available materials. I think you might save a few dolllars and a few hours.
http://www.livejournal.com/community/craftgrrl/3674467.html


----------

